

How node.js app Cloud Monitoring uses the Mailgun API to automate email workflow - ddispaltro
http://blog.mailgun.net/post/37721101600/how-node-js-app-cloud-monitoring-uses-the-mailgun-api

======
mkoryak
Reading this got me thinking about using mailgun for my nodejs app. I noticed
that the article didnt use off the shelf mailgun 'client'. Is it because the
available mailgun npms are old/bad or just to showcase how "easy" it is to
write your own?

~~~
tomazmuraus
It shows how easy it easy to write your own function because all you need to
do to send an email is perform a single HTTP request.

------
old-gregg
My favorite about this is the "testmode" flag which removes the need to mock
your tests when sending emails.

